# Riding Lawn Mower Advice



## EJL923 (Apr 11, 2011)

I was wondering what kind of experiences people have with their mowers and any recommendations they might have.  I have a little over an acre of lawn.  it takes me about 2 hrs to mow with my 32" mid 80's Ariens.  Ive been staring at the usual culprits, JD, Husky, Cub Cadet, Craftsman.  Ive been eyeing a Craftsman YT4000, thats out for a great price right now.  it has a vtwin briggs, 24hp, 42" cut for $1490.  On sale for $500 off.  I just dont have any experience with the latest craftsman mowers.

Any recommendations out there?

Thanks


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a two year old Craftsman YT something that has a 42" deck. I mow about 3/4 of an acre. I even bag it so that the kids don't track the clippings into the house. Cows love bagged grass clippings. 

It has, and I like, the big 19HP single cylinder Briggs motor. You don't need 19 HP, and you especially dont' need 24 HP so you don't need to worry about the 24 being not enough. I do have a fully manual mower with a clutch so if you choose a hydrostatic trans then maybe that will suck more power? 

I spend lots of time mowing. Too much really. The sub-1000$ mowers work fine. I don't think it really matters which brand you choose and I also have a suspicion that one company makes most of them.


----------



## EJL923 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, i forgot to add that the YT4000 model definately has a resemblance to the Husky right next to it.  I am almost certain it is made by husky.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## thinkxingu (Apr 12, 2011)

My father has a 12-year-old Craftsman, I have a 4-year-old Craftsman, and my buddy has a 3-year-old Craftsman, and they all run perfectly.  Wouldn't hesitate in the least to buy another one.  All are 19hp, 42".

S


----------



## Jaugust124 (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't want to be a downer, but I bought a Craftsmen 2 years ago this month and have had several problems with it.  First, it started leaking oil not long after I got it.  When the tech came out he found out the factory hadn't sealed it properly so oil was dripping out and burning up on the motor.  The tech fixed it easy enough and that problem was solved. 

Last year, the trans-axle went and that had to be replaced.  They fixed it no charge, but the tech gave me a copy of the bill had it not been under warranty and it would have cost about $900 to fix it.  I only paid $1100 for it. I want to extend the warranty, but they want around $450 for one year, so I don't think its worth it.  I have actually thought about getting rid of it, but with the bagger, I have over $1400 invested and I know I would take a bath.  I'm hoping that all my problems with this machine are behind me.

I do have to say that Sears service department has been wonderful.  They fixed everything with no problems or hassles.  They have been great to work with.

With all that being said, if I had to go out and buy a new riding mower today, I would probably go to a local, reputable, independent shop and buy a John Deere.  By the way, this months issue of Consumer Reports rates riding mowers.

I forgot to mention, I have the 20 hp Briggs and Stratton with a 42" cut and hydrostatic drive.

I know my case may not be typical, but unfortunately I am now soured on the Craftsmen line of outdoor power equipment. 

Good luck.


----------



## Beardog (Apr 12, 2011)

I've had poor luck with craftsman gas powered tools, from push mowers to riding mowers.  Burn oil, throw belts, poor build quality (my opinion).  I like Simplicity for riding mowers, home tractors.  Nice cut, and long lasting.


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm a Simplicity fan, but they are pricey. The good news is that they'll last almost forever, and be a pleasure to use. Quality costs money. 

From what I've read, the new Sears mowers aren't built well, except their largest - which is a Simplicity in disguise.


Go to http://www.mytractorforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=14    Craftsman Forum to learn more, and ask your questions of guys who know their stuff.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 12, 2011)

Find one made in the USA if you can. (just my opinion)
I have 48" JD, 2005. Been good so far. Took deck off cleaned & painted the underside last winter.
replaced a few bearings that sounded noisy. 
Any of them take maintenance & some TLC to last, some just take more.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 12, 2011)

a word of caution. i have small engine shops up here that will not work on a craftsman anything. to much of a pia to get right. alot of the machines are built by the same company just slightly different specs. i bought a 4 year old murray wide body with a 42 inch deck. 8 years ago this month 16.5 horse briggs i/c motor. no trouble at all.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hello

My suggestion is the size of the cutting deck will save time! I really enjoy my 42" LT1000 over my 22" Sears push mower because I cut the grass in half the time.

So if you get a 42" deck you will cut your time down over the 32" deck you now have. Why not check into the 52" deck and cut your time down almost in half????

26 HP 52" Zero turn radius!! Time is money. 1 hr vs 2 hrs !!
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...21x00003a&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=07128007000P


----------



## begreen (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm running a similar Craftsman to Highbeam's but a few years older and with an 18hp Kohler engine. It has a pressurized oil feed and filter, which I'm hoping will extend it's lifetime. So far the mower has performed very well. I changed out the stock mower blade for a high lift blade from Sears. It works a lot better with the bagger. We use the clippings for mulch and compost.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 12, 2011)

20hp on my garden tractor GT5000 and it's really not enough engine.  Has a tough time in tall grass or snowblowing heavy snow.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 12, 2011)

Huh?  What kind of shop is that?  Most of the Craftsman stuff has either a B&S or Kohler motor, 2 of the most common brands for small engines.



			
				fbelec said:
			
		

> a word of caution. i have small engine shops up here that will not work on a craftsman anything. to much of a pia to get right. alot of the machines are built by the same company just slightly different specs. i bought a 4 year old murray wide body with a 42 inch deck. 8 years ago this month 16.5 horse briggs i/c motor. no trouble at all.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 12, 2011)

I have the Ariens version.  It has a rear-mounted gas tank, which has more capacity than the one in front of the driver, but might interfere with any fancy hitch plans you might have (it did me).  I got wheel weights from Sears cause there's nothing from Ariens.  There's a plus for Sears for the parts.  My machine was made in the Carolinas, I think, by Husky.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 12, 2011)

I bought a cub- my model was one step up from the regular riding mower so that I could haul stuff around.  I have had several problems with it- mostly electrical.  If I could do it over I may have gone for a Deere.


----------



## EJL923 (Apr 12, 2011)

I can always count on hearth.com for some REAL WORLD helpful reviews, keep'em coming!


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 12, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I bought a cub- my model was one step up from the regular riding mower so that I could haul stuff around.  I have had several problems with it- mostly electrical.  If I could do it over I may have gone for a Deere.



+1 . . . no electrical issues with my Cub riding mower, but I had several mechanical issues that I had to deal with . . . which I may have expected with a cheap riding mower, but not with a Cub Cadet.


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 12, 2011)

Generally, if you want to do more heavy stuff, like ground engaging stuff, you need a "garden tractor", as opposed to a riding mower.  
If you could afford it, you'd have more future options.
I was cheap.


----------



## semipro (Apr 12, 2011)

Many of the mowers I've seen mentioned here are built by MTD.  I believe they make most of the mowers sold in the U.S.  

I think when it comes down to it you need to look at how the chassis and mower deck are built instead of getting hung up on names.   The engine is the other big issue.  The old B&S twins were rock solid but I'm not sure about the new ones.  I have one that's running strong after 25 years. I don't really know enough about currently available engines to recommend one but I can think of some other features that I find really important (listed below) 

- Heavy gauge mowing deck
- cast iron blade bearing housings, preferably with grease fittings (a must in my mind)
- Lubricatable(sp) bushings on wheels (a must)
- Cast front axle if with grease fittings at steering knuckles (probably only on the more expensive models)
- Large diameter rear tires (bigger contact patch, better traction, less turf rutting)


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 12, 2011)

Large diameter rear tires tend to go with the garden tractors, I think.


----------



## REM505 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a Craftsman 19.5 hp B&S.  I do the work on it and I hate the engineering.  From the gas cap you can't set down because it will fall over to the star bolts to the PIA deck pins its just poorly designed for any kind of maintenance.


----------



## chrisasst (Apr 12, 2011)

Don't know what kind of budget you have for one, but I for years have wanted a Kubota.  My father had one and it was tough and awesome.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Apr 12, 2011)

NATE379 said:
			
		

> Huh?  What kind of shop is that?  Most of the Craftsman stuff has either a B&S or Kohler motor, 2 of the most common brands for small engines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think many shops have just chosen not to work on ANYTHING Craftsman or some of the other cheapo brands.  It is just not worth their time - or the customers.  The lawn tractor may be the exception but they keep the line drawn to an extent.  Sure you can get belts or tires and that crap...


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 12, 2011)

i have a slt1554 cub 54" deck and 27hp and i love it. I mow 3+ acres and have had no issues with the mower, it is comfy and has cruise... the 54" deck makes quick work


----------



## billb3 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a Husqvarna that's been good , paid a little too much extra for the  Kawasaki engine.( 3 acres)
haven't decided whether I like the plastic bagger bins over the fabric ones or not.

Brother has a Craftsman that is supposedly a Husqvarna and he's had good luck with his ( 1/2 acre)

I inherited my father's  Honda rider but it needs a carb , but that has a 38" deck and fits in  my truck bed. The 42 inch Husqvarna doesn't.

mytractor forum might have some  pointers on Deeres and  whether those quick turn models are a good idea or not.



I'd rather buy from someplace that is actually going to do some servicing, unless you have a local guy that is good with engines.


It's easy to get too big a rider, I wish  38 inch models were available  the year I bought mine, but 42 inch decks were popular that year.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 12, 2011)

The reason that you don't see many decks over 42" is that you can't fit it into your truck bed. In addition, the larger decks will have three blades where the smaller ones like my 42" only have two. I have the plastic bins on my craftsnam 42" bagger and I like them but apparently there are two bin systems and three bin systems. The three binner would allow me to bag much more grass before dumping which would save lots of time. 

As you will see, MTD makes almost all of the mowers. So you shop for features and price. What features do you really need? Not many. Hydrostat transmissions are known failure points, but are very convenient if you have lots of little obstacles to mow around. Electric blade clutches are also failure prone and expensive to replace, the manual blade engagement system is superior unless you only have one arm. Cup holders are not important, your beer will go flat. Headlights are not important unless you plan to blow snow. Cast iron front axles and lug nuts on the wheels are an indicator of a heavy duty machine but have nothing to do with the ability of the mower to mow lawns. Who has ever worn out an axle?

Very few, if any, are made in the USA, probably not even JD. They don't even make their own tractor engines until you get into huge ones. Unless you are made of money, that factor needs to fly out the window right away.  

Grass is growing. I busted out the crapsman last night and knocked down a few inches of wet grass without collecting the heavy wet clippings. The mower is green with grass juice and smells great. Go buy the cheap manual craftsman and save your money for the gas that this thing is going to suck.


----------



## festerw (Apr 12, 2011)

MTD makes probably 99% of all the lawn tractors out there including Bolens, Troy-Built, Husky Cub Cadet, Yard Machines, some Craftsman, etc.

AYP makes some Craftsman and Husqvarna.

John Deere, Kubota and Simplicity are the only ones that I know of that still make their own.

I've had a Husqvarna LGT2654 for about 3 years now with no problems.  I ended up buying it at Lowe's not because of the price difference from the local dealer (IIRC was about $200) because I liked the hydrostatic pedal on that model better.  I would have rather had the Kohler engine from the local dealer than the B&S engine on what I've got but it's been trouble free so far.  I don't put a ton of hours on it usually ~20/year though.

I looked at the similar Craftsman model and the biggest deal breaker for me was that the grease fittings on the spindles were inaccessible, the pulley covers had to be removed to grease them.  The Husqvarna had cutouts for the fittings.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 13, 2011)

the guys around here don't like craftsman because they have to do things to it a few times before it's right. i brought my craftsman 6.5 horse walk behind mower to 4 places before i got the 4th guy to work on it. i asked him why and he thought they were a pain but did it. my machine needed a head gasket and the carb to be worked on. he put on 3 factory carbs and could not get it to run right. i went down to take the machine back and he said that he could try boring the jet out bigger but wouldn't guaranty that it would work. the reason for him replacing the carb is that craftsman designed the machine thru the engine maker to have no mixture screw. so it couldn't be adjusted. they also had them make the carb a different shape so to fit the big plastic cover that goes over the whole thing so he couldn't replace the carb with something else be cause the plastic cover wouldn't go on. deck is weak and bent a few times. anyway that's the reason for not working on craftsman, and my problem doesn't relate to riders, but i thru that in there just to say be careful not to get screwed on a machine that can't be worked on.


----------



## rwh442 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have an 11 year old "Yard King" 22HP B&S twin Intek with a 52" deck.  This was Murray's "top of the line" I believe before they went under.  I think B&S bought them out or simply inherited what was left of them.  I mow about 2 acres weekly.

The B&S Intek has held up very good except for last year - one of the valve guides started to come out of the head and bent a pushrod.  I knurled it a bit and pushed it back in - been fine so far.  The problem was caused by overheating due to excessive buildup of debris in the cylinder head cooling fins - my fault.  I will be cleaning that yearly now.  FYI.

Concerning solid cast iron axles - that would have been worth it for me.  I have parts of the yard where the mower rocks on three wheels - broke the stamped steel/welded front axle and the wheel almost came off.  Fixed it with welds again.

All that being said - if you have a lot of hills or want to tow anything - the transmission is where your longevity comes into play.  Mine has a Tuff Torq K66 which has held up good so far.  I believe you can actually buy parts for it - most other hydro transmissions are throw aways on the $1 - $2K lawn tractors.


----------



## PJF1313 (Apr 13, 2011)

I have 3 riders - 2 crapsman and a Troy-Built (MTD)  The only reason why I have that many, is that I got "lucky" on the T.B. and a new(er) Craftsman.

Originally bought the 1st in '98 after hand-cutting (walk-behind) an acre and a half, and shoveling 3 driveways, I said nuts to this.  It is a LT-1000 with the B&S 1-cylinder 17.5 hp motor, 42" deck, manual transmission,  and the snow blower attachment and weight kit for just over 2 grand.  I couldn't be happier with it - no major expanses other than blades every 3 or 4 years, drive belt once, and the deck belt twice.  The blower seems to eat a belt a year, and atleast a shear pin or two.

  We moved into the current house about 4 years ago, about 3/4 acre of grass, and atleat a 8 car drive (I know we had 7 in it at one time[get together], and still plenty of room)  Since then, I've acquired the other 2 mowers.  The T.B. was 200 bucks, and needed a front tire and belts, and sharpened blades.  It is the one I use for my first cut of the season, to clear the sticks, twigs, and other winter debris, before using the original mower.  It also get used to clear out the paths in the other 1/2 acre once in a while.

  The second craftsman is(was) bought as a parts machine.  It was built in the late 00's (08,09?).  It's missing alot of parts, but the motor now starts and runs.  This, some day, will be my dedicated snow-blower in the winter, and wood toter/mulch hauler/de-thacker/aerator/pull this around in the off season.

Pros and cons of each machine

"older" Craftsman :

  PRO:
   relatively cheap
   does everything I ask of it, and more
   Easy(er) to remove deck (to service blades/belts/clean)

  CONS :
    Sears for blades
    No filter for oil

"Newer" Craftsman

   PRO:
     (NOT enough machine to work with YET)
     Seems to be almost the same parts as the older one
     Pressure lubed engine w/filter (a big plus in my opinion

   CONS:
     BIGGEST gripe - you have to turn the key to have it run AND mow in reverse?!?!  (by-passed already!)
     (NOT enough machine to work with YET)

Troy Built

   PRO:
     Same B&S engine as in the older craftsman ;-)
     "cheaper" to buy blades (H.D./ Lowes/ Ace / Local H.W. store)

   CONS:
     PIA deck to remove

   OTHER :
     Transmission: It has a separate lever for forward and reverse. So, in essence, it has 7 forward gears and 7 reverse gears.  The craftsmans' only have 
     single reverse gear, and a single lever to select the gearing (6f +1r)  I do get confused when I use both the T.B. and the craftsman multiple times during
     the same day

While none of them have a factory installed hour meter, I installed one on the older one shortly after getting it.  I change the oil twice a year, also.  30w in the warmer months, and 10-30 in the winter for the blower.  I also added an in-line fuel filter.  All 3 have the battery under the seat, and the fuel tank under the hood.  The T.B. seems to have a larger tank than the Craftsmans.

Hope this helps some,
P.J.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 13, 2011)

Would be nice if my tractor had more than just 2 reverse speeds... Slow and slower.  Seems to take forever to back down my driveway when blowing snow.


----------



## gzecc (Apr 13, 2011)

EJL923 said:
			
		

> I was wondering what kind of experiences people have with their mowers and any recommendations they might have.  I have a little over an acre of lawn.  it takes me about 2 hrs to mow with my 32" mid 80's Ariens.  Ive been staring at the usual culprits, JD, Husky, Cub Cadet, Craftsman.  Ive been eyeing a Craftsman YT4000, thats out for a great price right now.  it has a vtwin briggs, 24hp, 42" cut for $1490.  On sale for $500 off.  I just dont have any experience with the latest craftsman mowers.
> 
> Any recommendations out there?
> 
> Thanks


I would definetely buy a used deere, simplicity, kobota over a new craftsman in a heart beat.
Go to the weekendfreedommachines website (deere)for help on specific older deere models. You will get more help than you will ever need.
If you buy the right model it will out last you.


----------



## EJL923 (Apr 14, 2011)

my problem is weighing a value buy, best bang for the buck. i dont like to buy something just becuase it is more expensive when a less expensive machine can get the job done.  The latest mower on my radar is the husqvarna 2348.


----------



## gzecc (Apr 14, 2011)

EJL923 said:
			
		

> my problem is weighing a value buy, best bang for the buck. i dont like to buy something just becuase it is more expensive when a less expensive machine can get the job done.  The latest mower on my radar is the husqvarna 2348.


The cheapest machine will get the job done (for a while).


----------



## gpcollen1 (Apr 14, 2011)

i am on my second used mower in 8 years - third if you count the one i gave away to my friend.  Amazing that people get rid of these machines for next to nothing when all they need is a belt or two and a little TLC.


----------



## heat seeker (Apr 14, 2011)

I'll second the idea of buying a used, heavy duty machine. Most of my machinery was used when I got it, and with a little TLC they are fine machines now. That said, I did treat myself to a new Simplicity Conquest 5 years ago. It has 250 hours on it, and runs and feels like new. The engine is rated for 2000 hours, and the rest of the machine is sturdy. I expect this thing will outlast me. There are many Simplicitys still running well that are 20 or 30 years old.

Good buys can be found, since many times the original owner discovered that he didn't buy enough machine for his needs. That's a common situation. A rule of thumb is to buy _at least_ one level above what you think you'll need. I did, and am glad I did, but would have been better off going up yet another level.


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 14, 2011)

In 2004, I purchased the newest HD Craps, er Craftsman Lawn "tractor" . I distinctly remember them comparing this tractor, on a feature by feature basis, the the LT John Deere series.
On paper, they were absolutely HANDS DOWN the best value out there for around two grand. 25HP Kohler with full pressure lube, filters, etc was the big selling point. 25hp, 48" cut, big tires, hydrostatic drive.
I even got another discount and I think we paid $1800 at the time (a great deal, or so I thought). This was the same machine as the Husqvarna YTH series.
2 Full oil changes, synthetic of course, and serviced air filter at 50hrs later:

1. 25HP kohler started blowing oil from the muffler. Came to find out that Kohler had a big problem with blown headgaskets on their CV750 engines. What a POS. Would have been MUCH better off with a briggs. V-twin briggs would have given no problems. I paid MORE for the Kohler and got less quality IMO.
2. 2 year warranty expired in 2006, therefore I had no recourse. I contacted Kohler and they shipped me the headgaskets and bolts. I repaired the mower, and mowed 1 more season (40 hrs).
3. Engine started leaking oil again, so I parked it outside and covered it up for the winter. The next spring, I fired it up and it wouldn't move on it's own. It would seem the Hydro transaxle had seized over the winter (in the mild southern US winters we have)

So never again will I be swayed by not buying a commercial quality outdoor equipment brand. Crapsman is FOREVER crap. Even their new tools are being made in China....

Now I have a used 2006 Ariens zero turn with a 17HP Briggs single that runs and mows like a dream. I paid $500 for it, and had to replace a deck spindle.


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 14, 2011)

EJL923 said:
			
		

> my problem is weighing a value buy, best bang for the buck. i dont like to buy something just becuase it is more expensive when a less expensive machine can get the job done.  The latest mower on my radar is the husqvarna 2348.



Husqvarna = owned by Electrolux (or was) = AYP = most craftsman riding mowers. My crapsman was the exact same model to the T as a "Husky" YTH2548. They are probably made
on the same factory floor and painted a different color.

Husky consumer grade equipment is crap, including their chainsaws up to the XP series.


----------



## gregp553 (Apr 14, 2011)

Put me down as a happy owner of an 11-year old Craftsman LT1000 with a Kohler 17 hp motor and 42" deck cutting 1.5 acres.  Works like a champ and only had to fix a few mounting bolts here and there.  The motor just keeps running strong.  Would love a high dollar mower but this one works just fine.


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 14, 2011)

Another thing I have noticed on my Craftsqvarna vs the Ariens is the deck design. The Sears deck actually has a LEDGE inside that collects shavings. Otherwise, there is no "vortex" design to aid mulching OR bagging discharge.
The Ariens however, is easier to clean and the deck is designed to mulch or discharge extremely well depending on the blade used. I am currently using the stock mulching blades but plan on using Gator blades this season.

Deck design is something that should be foremost on a company that sells as much Outdoor equipment as sears does. If you look at consumer reports, it's something that has NEVER been their strongpoint.


----------



## flewism (Apr 14, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a 2003 cub cadet model 1529 lawn tractor with a 19 hp Kawasaki and it has been nearly flawless in those 8 years. I did have a problem with the starter bendex not kicking out a couple of years ago , but it was an easy fix. I do not tow anything or plow snow with it at all because I don't trust those sealed hydraulic transmissions to do any real work. Its only job is to cut grass.
I believe this was right before MTD acquired Cub Cadet.


----------



## schoondog (Apr 15, 2011)

It depends on what you want to do with it. If your yard is flat and you are not going to haul around wagons, snowblowers, plows, or leaf mulchers a craftsman yt (yard tractor) could be your best buy. If you are planning to do almost anything else other than mow than a GT (garden tractor) will be a better bet. I was looking for a new mower last year due to the fact we can no longer burn leaves in NY and I bought a Cyclone Rake (great machine)  to make leaf removal on my treed, hilly 2.7ac. easier. I have a 48" ransome comercial walk behind that does an awesome job of mowing, but won't do a thing with the Cyclone Rake. After checking out several models and store I bought a Husqvarna GT2648. I went to a profesional outdoor equipment dealer and they showed me the difference between a garden tractor and a yard tractor. Heavier transmission, bigger wheels and better tires and a welded deck that has much better bearings and spins  the blades much faster than the stamped deck you will find at sears. (craftsman or husqvarnas sold at sears)   Spent a few, well several hundred, more than I would have spent at sears or Lowes but less than the GT Deere sells. Due to my acerage,hills and equipment load I felt I had to go to the bigger machine. I guess time will tell if I made the right choice, but last fall things went great. Good luck with your choice.

Schoondog


----------



## gpcollen1 (Apr 15, 2011)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> In 2004, I purchased the newest HD Craps, er Craftsman Lawn "tractor" . I distinctly remember them comparing this tractor, on a feature by feature basis, the the LT John Deere series.
> On paper, they were absolutely HANDS DOWN the best value out there for around two grand. 25HP Kohler with full pressure lube, filters, etc was the big selling point. 25hp, 48" cut, big tires, hydrostatic drive.
> I even got another discount and I think we paid $1800 at the time (a great deal, or so I thought). This was the same machine as the Husqvarna YTH series.
> 2 Full oil changes, synthetic of course, and serviced air filter at 50hrs later:
> ...



Well, Ok, but my current mower is a 12 yr old Craftsman that purrs like a kitten and pulls a full load of wood up my steep driveway.  Everyone has opinions based on very limited and isolated experiences.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 15, 2011)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> jlove1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nobody makes crap anymore. I would expect a 3000$ mower to last longer than my 1000$ mower but not three tmies as long and when new, you would be hard pressed to tell which mower had mowed the lawn. The crapsman cuts a lawn very nicely.


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Apr 18, 2011)

I have been using a 60" Exmark Commercial mower for the close to 3 acres that I mow.

 It will last me a lifetime as I put around 50 hrs per yer on the mower with grass and leaf clean-ups. Not to mention Your time.

I have found after having various tractors/Mowers like White, Troybilt,Toro over the years that nothing even comes close to a commercial machine.

Many of my friends have purchased commercial machines used and they hold up and are easy to work on. 

Just food for thought.

http://www.exmark.com


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 18, 2011)

I bought a '68 Cub Cadet 125 last year. 12 hp Kohler, hydro, 42" 3 blade deck, 36" snow thrower, and 42" front blade. It runs like a top and is absolutely simple to maintain. It started with no trouble in single digit temps to plow or blow snow and will pull a cart heaped with firewood effortlessly. The mower doesn't give that nice a cut, but will knock down small brush without skipping a beat. The snow thrower will put snow on the roof of my house! This was a top of the line machine 43 years ago and porbably cost what a small cheap car would have back then. It is living proof that you do get what you pay for.


----------



## fbelec (Apr 19, 2011)

+1 you do get what ya pay for. nice machine steve. that's in nice shape for it's age.


----------



## 94ranger55 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a old 1978 simplicity that I loved to death ...until the engine literally blew apart one day ...very simple to run and built prof...the cut quality was amazing, also you can use ground engaging equipment  too !( i still have it just need a doner engine )My new machine is 15.5 hp koler engine early 2000s craftsman,42 inch deck . The craftsman doesn't have the balls or the build quality as the simplicity but starts every time and mows relativity well and can tow a full load of firewood no problem .So if you can find some old iron GET IT...if not go for craftsman.


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hiram Maxim said:
			
		

> I have been using a 60" Exmark Commercial mower for the close to 3 acres that I mow.
> 
> It will last me a lifetime as I put around 50 hrs per yer on the mower with grass and leaf clean-ups. Not to mention Your time.
> 
> ...



now you are just talking crazy 

Another thing to consider is the air filter (high up on the list for an outdoor machine). Those little dinky filters on consumer grade machines are barely serviceable.
Then look at the Kawasaki engine on an exmark, everride, scag, etc. It's rated for service every 100hrs


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 19, 2011)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> Hiram Maxim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who cares about the air filter? Have you ever actually had a small engine failure because of an insufficient air filter? The engine is probably the best component of these economy mowers and most folks don't even change the oil. Near the bottom of the list for an outdoor machine is the air filter, right down there next to number of cupholders.


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 19, 2011)

no but I have had engine failures due to high oil consumption. Guess what is a MAJOR cause of high oil consumption? A failed or poorly installed air filter allowing sand/dirt
into the engine and prematurely wearing the rings. You sir, failed to see the point. I am not talking about Murray riding mowers. $2000 doesn't constitution anything budget IMO.


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 20, 2011)

You should have checked the oil more often. Another cause for excessive oil consumption is somebody running the engine low on oil. Nobody to blame but yourself for ruining an engine that way. 

I must have missed your point, which is? The MTD class of riding mowers are more like 1000$ so I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 20, 2011)

running the engine low on oil and excessive consumption are inevitable, if you don't service the air filter. My uncle has been a small engine mechanic for 35 years, so I have some experience.
The ones that have run low on oil ie: excessive consumption issues were for customers.

MTD $1000 lawn 'tractors' are throwaways, along with an LT1000 AYP (Crapsman), Murray, Huskee and any other budget brand. MTD makes Troy-bilt, Cub Cadet, White Outdoor...

My point was they don't design the engine components (ie: filters) or the mowing deck to be serviced or to give a long life at that price. At $2000, it's a bit better. Spend $4000 on a Toro commercial and you'll see the difference

AYP = all Yinyang parts
MTD = money throw down (the drain)


----------



## Highbeam (Apr 20, 2011)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> My uncle has been a small engine mechanic for 35 years, so I have some experience.



My uncle's brother's son thinks maybe a screw is loose. 

Don't you think small engines have come a long way in 35 years? It's getting pretty hard to find an engine without overhead valves these days and oil consumption is nearly zero under normal conditions. We're drifting from the point though. The poster is obviously considering price and is choosing a riding mower. Probably a modern one and odds are that he will end up with an engine from an engine maker like Briggs, Kohler, Kawi, or even Honda. All of these engines are just fine, relatively close to each other in quality for a given application. Everything is "yinyang" these days. 

I worry more about the deck quality. The rust, the impact resistance, the spindle life, etc. The engines will not be the weak link.

If you want to spent big bucks then you can certainly buy a machine with better components including engines and air filters. I own the 30HP diesel tractor pictured to the left. My cheap mower is 19.5 HP. There is a lot more than twice the metal in the 30HP diesel engine.


----------



## jeffoc (Apr 20, 2011)

In 2000 I bought a '94 JD Lx188 with a 48 inch deck. Over the past 10 years I have beat the heck out of the thing not just mowing but using it to pull.The 17 hp Kawasaki is still going strong. But the bolt on the crankshaft that holds the pto in place keeps backing out. 
Over the weekend I went to the JD dealer here in town to buy a new one. He didn't have any used that I liked so I went to Lowes, They have a deal right now, any JD's and you get a free yard cart and they have free shipping. I bought a D130, 22hp Briggs w/ a 42" deck. Not built as tough as my '94 but I seem to like it.


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 20, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> jlove1974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 perhaps they are one in the same for you, no?


----------



## woodsman23 (Apr 20, 2011)

jlove1974 said:
			
		

> running the engine low on oil and excessive consumption are inevitable, if you don't service the air filter. My uncle has been a small engine mechanic for 35 years, so I have some experience.
> The ones that have run low on oil ie: excessive consumption issues were for customers.
> 
> MTD $1000 lawn 'tractors' are throwaways, along with an LT1000 AYP (Crapsman), Murray, Huskee and any other budget brand. MTD makes Troy-bilt, Cub Cadet, White Outdoor...
> ...



I have a HD cheapo MTD mower i purchased back in 94, it was a 38" cut with a 14.5hp briggs and it ran for 15 years and needed no repair except a deck belt every couple years. It was 850 bucks and i used it to cut down a hay field one day that was 3ft tall so i could hunt on it and while it took sometime to do it did it and did it well..  Its all in how you take care of it not so much the brand

I now have a cub cadet SLT1554 with a 27hp and it is the most comfortable mower i have ever had and it has cruise... 54" very heavy duty deck and it detaches in 25 seconds... Great mower but a bit slow...


----------



## dave11 (Apr 21, 2011)

Going on my fourth year with a JD LA 120 and have had very good luck. 42 inch deck, runs fine, lots of power, and plows my driveway with no trouble. 

Bought it from JD and not the box store.


----------



## begreen (Apr 21, 2011)

On our previous Craftsman with a B&S motor I had a carburetor failure due to not keep up with the air filter maintenance. It gets dry and dusty here late in the season and that bears watching. I can't remember the exact part that wore, the shop did the work, but I think it was a the throttle plate pivots which stated letting air leak in or something like that. They said it was grit that acted like an abrasive that caused the problem. Anyhow, now I am very good about keeping the air filter and prefilter clean. And I change the oil on a regular basis as well as now having an engine with an oil filter.

Deck quality is definitely an issue. Our first riding mower was a used Craftsman 14 hp. It was good for a couple years, then it started going though belts frequently. The next year the stock belt wouldn't work and I had to get a different length one. Long story short, when I pulled the deck the belt engaging pulley plate had broken a weld. I was surprised at how wimpy it was. We welded in back with some gussets for strength and it was fine after that, but now I pull the deck on a mower when looking to buy and inspect it's construction.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 21, 2011)

Another good place to see some reviews:
http://www.mytractorforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------



## jlove1974 (Apr 21, 2011)

I find it funny that some of you would spend $900 on a chainsaw to use part-time, but won't pony up the money to buy a quality mower. It's comical


----------

